# Ammo Not to use on the taurus Judge



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

I have shot quite a few different brands of ammo though my judge and now I have found a company that will not work. The hull is too wide and the number 6 shot is to lumpy. It fits in about 1/4 of the way in the cylinder then stops. The Nobel Sport .410 2 1/2" ammo will not work with the Judge. I have called Taurus as well as NSI and both companies didnt understand why it would not work, and just told me to use a different brand of ammo. NSI told me that they have had some complaints of their ammo jamming up on some single shot .410's . So to all I just suggest not to buy their products. :sniper:


----------



## vpboat (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you shot any .45 rounds through your Judge yet?


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, the 45's seems to be accurate to about 50 yards.... At 10 yards it groups 'em quite well...I shoot reloads , cowboy loads and there is barley any kick.


----------

